

Show HN: The Fizz Buzz T-Shirt.  - orangethirty

It all started about two years ago. I went to an interview for web developer position. The person interviewing me made me very nervous, because he was kind of creepy. His first official interview question came in the form of good old Fizz Buzz. To my horror, I couldn't complete the exercise! I was too nervous to even think about code. To make a long story short, I did not get the job.<p>Since that fateful day, I've been wanting to make a fizz buzz t-shirt to wear on interviews and hacker gatherings. This is my lean foray into finding out if this is something people wuld like to wear. I know I would, because it can be such a conversation starter between hackers.<p>Since this is my MVP, I'm just testing out if there is demand for it. Whatever the outcome I will definitely share all of the data with hacker news, because we love data.<p>If more than a $100 worth of tshirts is sold, I will donate 10% to whatever charity hacker news (as a community) chooses. Any charity.<p>Go and check it out. Remember, this is my first MVP. Its a cool shirt. Its less than $25. You will get all the data from the experiment. If enough people buy a charity of your choice will receive 10% of the net profits.<p>Link to store:<p>http://www.cafepress.com/fizzbuzztshirt<p>I will be reading feedback here, and through my email (check my profile).<p><i>Note:<p>This is an incredible leap of faith for me. I know people here are very supportive, but I don't want to come off as spammy. I'm just iterating through ideas here, no wish to spam or offend anyone. </i>
======
smarx
I like the idea of a T-shirt with a FizzBuzz solution on it.

That said, the code on this shirt isn't actually a correct solution to
FizzBuzz.

Even ignoring the extra lines of output ("##is divisible by X," with a missing
space), on numbers like 15, this program prints "fizz" and then "buzz" and
then "FizzBuzz" (instead of just "FizzBuzz.")

Unless there's some intentional irony I'm missing, I would suggest fixing the
code.

~~~
orangethirty
It is intentional. The t-shirt is meant to be funny.

------
digitall
if you send to Turkey,I want to it :D

~~~
orangethirty
Thanks for showing interest in the Fizz Buzz t-shirt. The printer I'm using to
handle t-shirt production ships worldwide. Here is the link to their shipping
page:
[http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/help/index.aspx?page=shippi...](http://www.cafepress.com/cp/info/help/index.aspx?page=shipping.aspx)

Its about seven dollars for shipping to Turkey.

If anything, just email me. :)

